# Input would be awesome!!



## applegarth (Dec 18, 2009)

I shoot the dxt now and love it wont get rid of it for the world, but im looking into a monster 6 or 7. Please give me some input if you shoot one now and try and help me stear in a direction bc right now i might just buy them both haha.


----------

